# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Τριχοτιλλομανία;

## miro

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ και δεν ξέρω καν αν το βάζω στη σωστή κατηγορία, αν όχι συγνώμη εκ των προτέρων.
Τυχαία ανακάλυψα το φόρουμ όταν πριν λίγες μέρες μου δημιουργήθηκε η περιέργεια να βρω αν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό στο ίντερνετ με τη συνήθεια που έχω πλέον 14 χρόνια. 
Αν είναι όντως τριχοτιλλομανία δεν ξέρω αλλά είναι η αφορμή για να βρω το κουράγιο να μιλήσω σε κάποιον (εν προκειμένω σε εσάς) για διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω και νοιώθω ώρες-ώρες ότι δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση.

Να αρχίσω από αυτήν την παλιοσυνήθεια... Μαδάω τα φρύδια μου. Με το χέρι. Σε σημείο που είναι σα σκοροφαγωμένα ή έχουν ολόκληρες τρυπες και για να φαίνονται φυσιολογικά τα βάφω με μολύβι. Που και πάλι φαίνεται αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν κάνει μπαμ. Πολλές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει να με κοιτάνε στα φρύδια αντί στα μάτια, λογικό είναι και εμένα εκεί θα έπεφτε το μάτι μου. Τώρα γιατί το κάνω; Δεν ξέρω. Πολλές φορές έτσι όπως πειράζω τα φρύδια μου με τα δάχτυλα μπορεί να εξέχει μια τριχούλα και πιάνοντάς την την νοιώθω σαν ιδανική για τράβηγμα. Με πιάνει μια ακατανίκητη επιθυμία να την τραβήξω κι αν προσπαθήσω να αντισταθώ όλο το σκέφτομαι και την "ζαλίζω" με τα δάχτυλα μου, εεε στο τέλος δεν αντέχω τη βγάζω. Ειδικά όταν είμαι σε κακή ψυχολογική κατάσταση του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει. Σε διακοπές πάλι που ήμουν πιο χαλαρή παρατήρησα πως όταν επέστρεψα είχα αρχίσει να έχω φρύδια. Δεν έμειναν για καιρό βέβαια...

Έστω αυτό είναι το λιγότερο για μένα. Επειδή έχω ήδη γράψει πολλά και δεν θέλω να σας κουράσω θα πω μόνο 2 πράγματα. Δεν θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ποτέ ευτυχισμένο. μόνο κάποιες στιγμές. Πάντα σα να περιμένω κάτι, τη μέρα που θα είμαι καλά γιατί έτσι θα νοιώθω. Ώρες ώρες νοιώθω τέτοια απελπισία, τόση κούραση από αυτά που νοιώθω και δε θέλω να τα νοιώθω που ενώ η λογική μου μπορεί να λέει ότι μπορώ να αλλάξω την κατάσταση στην οποία ζω εγώ νοιώθω σα να είμαι εγκλωβισμένη και δεν έχω το κουράγιο να κάνω τίποτα. Αν κοιτάξω πίσω στα χρόνια όλα όσα έχω γράψει (όχι ημερολόγιο ακριβώς, απλά σκέψεις) τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει. Το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι ότι σταμάτησα να γράφω. Έχω σκεφτεί μέχρι και να τα πετάξω μην τυχόν πάθω κάτι και τα βρουν οι γονείς μου. Δεν μιλάω σε κανένα γι΄αυτά. Δεν θέλω να τους φορτώνω τα δικά μου αλλά και ντρέπομαι. Κι απ΄την άλλη πολλές φορές λέω ίσως δεν με καταλάβουν ή δεν έχω τίποτα μωρέ άσε τώρα καλά είμαι. Και αυτά που σας γράφω τώρα θεωρώ ότι κάνω μεγάλο βήμα, ίσως επειδή δεν σας ξέρω δε με ξέρετε να το κάνει ευκολότερο. Είναι πολλά ακόμα αλλά θα μπορούσα να γράφω σελίδες...
Πολλές φορές έχω σκεφτεί τη βοήθεια αλλά πάντα το μετανοιώνω ή ντρέπομαι ή λέω θα το ξεπεράσω. Τον τελευταίο καιρό το σκέφτομαι πιο πολύ και θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε. Που πάει κάποιος σε τέτοια περίπτωση; Σε ψυχολόγο, σε ψυχίατρο; και πού τον βρίσκει; στο χρυσό οδηγό, σε νοσοκομείο; υπάρχει σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο-ιατρείο τέτοιου είδους βοήθεια-παροχή; Τα σκέφτομαι και αυτά καθώς τα χρήματα δεν περισσεύουν, όπως σε πολλούς κι από σας φαντάζομαι...
Τέλος πάντων, σας ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για τα παραπάνω. Να είστε καλά:)

----------


## sunset

εγω δεν ξερω ακμα τι εχω αλλα πανω στα νευρα μ η αγχος τραβαω μια συγκεκριμενη τουφα και εχει κοντυνει μου δωσαν φαρμακα αλλα αστα!μαλον αυτο θα χω και εγω δεν παιζει!

----------


## magenta

miro....?

----------


## miro

Λοιπόν εδώ είμαι πάλι. Και θα είμαι ειλικρινής, έτσι κι αλλιώς δε σας ξέρω δε με ξέρετε. 
Πάνε μήνες που έγραψα. Έψαχνα ώρα για να βρω που είχα σημειώσει τον κωδικό μου για να μπω. Το Μάιο που έγραψα το τόπικ, έμπαινα στα γρήγορα (χωρίς log in)να δω αν υπάρχει καμία απάντηση... τζίφος. Για κανένα μήνα, ώσπου δεν ξαναμπήκα. Σ΄αυτό το διάστημα έχουμε και λέμε:
Αρχικά απογοήτευση... μα κανένας? Τι διάολο αόρατη είμαι? Δε θα το θεωρούν σημαντικό, άξιο της προσοχής τους... Ναι αλλά εγώ αυτά δεν τα λέω ούτε στους πιο κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους... Ντροπή... Ντροπή που ξεγυμνώθηκα, έστω κι αν δε μ\' αντικρύσουν ποτέ... Θυμός... Τι πήγες κι έκανες? Τα είπες και τι κατάλαβες? Τίποτα! Στο διάολο όλοι τους, δεν τους έχω ανάγκη... έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα με καταλάβουν... μόνη σου είσαι... δεν έχεις τίποτα... αλλά γιατί νοιώθω έτσι? κάτι δεν πάαει καλά... όχι, δε μπορώ να είμαι έτσι... θα κάνω θα ράνω θα θα θα... και πάλι τα ίδια.

Θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω για ώρα αυτόν το \"διάλογο\" αλλά προτίμησα να σας δώσω ένα δείγμα. Είναι φαύλος κύκλος. 
Έχω ένα χάος μέσα στο κεφάλι μου και μέσα στην ψυχή μου. Προσπαθώ να βάλω μια τάξη και καταλήγω στο τίποτα! Πώς να βάλεις τάξη όταν δεν ξέρεις από που ν\' αρχίσεις? Τι θες να κρατήσεις και τι να πετάξεις? Νοιώθω σα να ζω μ΄έναν άγνωστο ο οποίος δε μ΄αφήνει να τον γνωρίσω. Κι έτσι το μόνο που μένει είναι να περνάει η καθημερινότητα όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται. Ναι αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ζωή... Βούρκος είναι. Και πάμε πάλι απ την αρχη...

Αυτά για σήμερα...

----------


## path

{{{Πολλές φορές έχω σκεφτεί τη βοήθεια αλλά πάντα το μετανοιώνω ή ντρέπομαι ή λέω θα το ξεπεράσω. Τον τελευταίο καιρό το σκέφτομαι πιο πολύ }}} &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt ; ειναι σημαντικο που σκεφτεσαι σοβαρα να ζητησεις βοηθεια ,,,,,, λοιπον, μην το καθηστερεις , αρκετα βασανιστηκες , δεν χρωστας τιποτα , ντροπη ειναι να κολησιεργεις και να χανεις το χρονο σου ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,μπορεις να ξεκινησεις απο ενα οποιοδηποτε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας , δεν χρειαζεσαι χρηματα .........

----------


## miro

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν τέτοια κέντρα...

----------


## konper24

geia sou!! diavasa ta posts sou kai emeina me to stoma anoixto.....de perimena oti uparxei allo atomo na aisthanetai akrivws san emena....auta pou perigrafeis einai san na ta dihgoumai egw...merikes fores to kanw, alla ston eauto m gia na eimai eilikrinhs! Sou grafw mono kai mono gt exoume to idio provlima. emena mou emfanistike stin trith lukeiou pithana logw stress, apo tote opote de niwthw kala ektonwnomai stis blefarides mou me sunepeia kata kairous kai olws tyxaiws kai twra na exoun megala kena shmeia ta opoia eutuxws afou eimai gunaika mporw kai kaluptw me molubi mauro isa isa gia optiko efe.......Genika eimai atomo arketa stenaxwro kai me polles skepseis kai sunaisthimatiko kai opote piezomai me vgazei ekei....To thema entathike otan perasa kapoies stenoxwries se proswpika themata kai exw katalhxei na ntrepomai para ma para polu. wstoso eimai atomo me arketa dunamiko profil kai tremw sthn idea oti tha isopedwthei an kapoios ginei ligo parapanw parathrhtikos...Sto parelthon perasa k mia fasi katathlipsis opote k pira mia agwgh pou kapws tote me voithise....Twra eimai 23 alla i sunithia epanerxetai...kathe fora p xanafytrwnoun uposxomai na mhn to xanakanw k kathe fora kanw ta idia.....exw parathrhsei omws oti ekeines tis fores p niwthw adeia, opws eipes san kati na perimenw k na min erxetai, an tote loipon m sumbei kt mikro alla euxaristo p tha me anevasei tote afhnw th synhtheia kai lew telos....adoxo opws apodeiknuetai sth sunexeia!! OLa auta ta grafw gt exw apelpistei....sto spiti m to patriko kukloforw me gualia kai mascara gia na apotrepw tous dikous m na me koitoyn sta matia kathwws kapote to eixan parathrhsei k apo tote me tsekaroun.....Anatrexontas de sto parelthon mporw na pw oti h arxh gi auth th sunhtheia egine otan kapote h mhtera m mou eipe ti wraies guristes blefarides exw...apo tote den tis xanaeida....katalhgw oti exw taseis autokatastrofikes............thewrw oti pasxw apo mia morfh katathlipsis....esu eisai antras h gunaika?? exeis katorthwsei na elegxeis auth thn apaisia sunithia??????

----------


## miro

Γεια σου konper24!
Γυναίκα είμαι ευτυχώς. Το ευτυχώς πάει στο ότι φαντάσου να είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα και να είμαι άντρας, με μαδημένα-βαμμένα φρύδια:D Για να ευθυμήσουμε και λιγάκι...

Ακόμα όχι δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να το ελέγχω. Και πάνε πολλάααααα χρόνια που τα μαδάω. Μόνο σε περιόδους που είμαι λίγο πιο χαλαρή - αισθάνομαι καλύτερα ψυχολογικά π.χ. διακοπές μπορεί να το ελέγξω και να είναι σε μια αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση... 

Δεν πρόκειται να δώσω καμία συμβουλή - με τι προσόντα άλλωστε, ούτε ειδική είμαι, ούτε τα δικά μου δε μπορώ να λύσω καλά καλά - θα σου πω μόνο ένα πράγμα φιλικά και μέσα απ΄την καρδιά μου, ως κάποια που σε καταλαβαίνει. Βρες τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Τώρα βέβαια θα μου πεις πώς, εεε αυτό ψάχνω κι εγώ... Αλλά επειδή έφθασα 30 χρονών για να καταλάβω ότι δεν είναι μια απλή \"κακή συνήθεια\" και ότι μαζί με όλα τ\' άλλα μ΄έχει φτάσει σε σημείο να καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω χάσει πολλά πράγματα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, γι\' αυτό στο λέω. Δεν ξέρω αν βγάζουν νόημα αυτά που σου λέω...

Να είσαι καλά! Και πίστεψέ με και για μένα σημαίνει πολλά που κάποιος με καταλαβαίνει, αν και θα προτιμούσα να μην ήταν έτσι, αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ:)

----------


## konper24

γτ θεωρεις οτι εχεις χασει πολλα?? μπορεις λιγο ν μ το εξηγησεις??
θελω να σε ρωτησω, καθε φορα που το κανεις αυτο μετα ξαναφυτρωνουν ή οχι....εγω εχω απλα μανια με τις βλεφαριδες μου..........κι εγω οταν ειμαι χαλαρη δεν το κανω!!

----------


## luna kal

καλησπέρα!βρήκα αυτη τη σελίδα καθώς εψαχνα για το προβλημά μου.εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με την miro!και συγκεκριμενα το εχω 7 χρονια!ξεκινησα να βγαζω τα φρυδια μου ενω διαβαζα για ενα διαγωνισμα φυσικης στο σχολειο.το θυμαμαι γιατι μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση.απο τοτε το κανω καθε φορα που εχω αγχος αλλα και βαρεμαρα μαζι.κυριως με πιανει οταν εχω διαβασμα γιατι πιεζομαι για να κανω κατι που δεν μαρεσει ιδιαιτερα, αλλα πρεπει να το κανω.συνηθως σε καθε εξεταστικη.το καλοκαιρι το προβλημα φευγει αλλα επιστρεφει συντομα το σεπτεμβριο και ολο λεω οτι δεν θα το ξανακανω αλλα σχεδον παντα ειναι ανεξελεγκτο.στο τελος το αποτελεσμα ειναι τραγικο και αφου το βλεπω λεω δεν ειναι δυνατον να καταστρεφομαι απο μονη μου.πλεον ισως εχει γινει και συνηθεια τι να πω.παντως σε καποια φαση πιστευα οτι πραγματικα εχω προβλημα,ψυχικη διαταραχη και ετσι πηγα στο ψυχιατρο για να τον ρωτησω.μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχουν φαρμακα κ πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισω μονη μου.δηλωνει ανασφαλεια και ειναι παρομοιο με αυτους που τρωνε τα νυχια τους κλπ.τωρα εχω παρει κατι μπαλακια αντιστρες .ελπιζω να τα καταφερω καποια στιγμη και να το αντιμετωπισω γιατι πραγματικα μολις βλεπω τι εχω κανει μου χαλαει η ψυχολογια ακομα περισσοτερο.το κακο ειναι οτι απο το βγαλε βγαλε ,τα φρυδια μου δεν θα ειναι ποτε οπως πριν,εχουν εξασθενησει και βγαινουν πιο σπανια.επισης το βαψιμο ειναι κουραστικο και αντιαισθητικο.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μιρο,έβγαλες ένα παράπονο για το ότι άνοιξες την ψυχή σου εδώ και δεν βρήκες ανταπόκριση. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Έγραψες πως έμπαινες για να δεις αν έχεις απάντηση και μόνο. Εσύ έγραψες σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα όμως? Άρα με την ίδια λογική και άλλοι δεν ήταν "αόρατοι" σε σένα? Καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω, δε χρειάζεται να το παίρνει κανείς προσωπικά ούτε να μπαίνει σε τέτοια ερωτήματα που μάλλον ρίχνουν περισσότερο την ψυχολογία του. Anyway, η τριχοτιλλομανία είναι μία εκδήλωση αγχώδους συμπεριφοράς, ανήκει στη γκάμα της ocd οικογένειας(ιδεοψυχαναγκα τικές συμπεριφορές) όσο γνωρίζω. Όπως έγραψες όμως, όταν προσπαθείς ν'αντισταθείς τότε είναι που χειροτερεύει και αισθάνεσαι πως δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Άρα???? Σε ποιο συμπέρασμα σε οδηγεί αυτό? Εγώ βγάζω το εξής: όσο προσπαθώ να αντισταθώ τόσο η τάση μου για να περάσω στη δράση για να ελέγξω όπως νομίζω το άγχος μου και να το ξεφορτωθώ, δυναμώνει.
Πώς να πάω διαφορετικά? Να μην προσπαθώ να αντισταθώ.

Όμως να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο? Αφού τραβιέσαι τόσο καιρό με αυτό το κουπί, γιατί δεν το αποφασίζεις αντί να σε βασανίζει να πας σε έναν ειδικό να το δεις? Ντρέπεσαι αυτούς από τους οποίους μπορείς να βοηθηθείς? ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ καλέ!!!

Kαλή συνέχεια και σε σένα luna kal ! Eύχομαι και στις δυο σας τα καλύτερα. Σύντομα να ανακουφιστείτε και να νιώσετε μια χαρούλα.

----------


## Lou!

Το μήνυμα που έχετε εισάγει είναι πολύ μικρό. Παρακαλούμε μεγαλώστε το μήνυμα σας ώστε να περιέχει τουλάχιστον 10 χαρακτήρες.

οχι δε μπορουμε!!!! :( γκρρρρρρ!

εδω ειναι το μνμ της ρειν ολοκληρο, γιατι απο πανω κοπηκε.




> Μιρο,έβγαλες ένα παράπονο για το ότι άνοιξες την ψυχή σου εδώ και δεν βρήκες ανταπόκριση. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Έγραψες πως έμπαινες για να δεις αν έχεις απάντηση και μόνο. Εσύ έγραψες σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα όμως? Άρα με την ίδια λογική και άλλοι δεν ήταν "αόρατοι" σε σένα? Καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω, δε χρειάζεται να το παίρνει κανείς προσωπικά ούτε να μπαίνει σε τέτοια ερωτήματα που μάλλον ρίχνουν περισσότερο την ψυχολογία του. Anyway, η τριχοτιλλομανία είναι μία εκδήλωση αγχώδους συμπεριφοράς, ανήκει στη γκάμα της ocd οικογένειας (ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές συμπεριφορές) όσο γνωρίζω. Όπως έγραψες όμως, όταν προσπαθείς ν'αντισταθείς τότε είναι που χειροτερεύει και αισθάνεσαι πως δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Άρα???? Σε ποιο συμπέρασμα σε οδηγεί αυτό? Εγώ βγάζω το εξής: όσο προσπαθώ να αντισταθώ τόσο η τάση μου για να περάσω στη δράση για να ελέγξω όπως νομίζω το άγχος μου και να το ξεφορτωθώ, δυναμώνει.
> Πώς να πάω διαφορετικά? Να μην προσπαθώ να αντισταθώ.
> 
> Όμως να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο? Αφού τραβιέσαι τόσο καιρό με αυτό το κουπί, γιατί δεν το αποφασίζεις αντί να σε βασανίζει να πας σε έναν ειδικό να το δεις? Ντρέπεσαι αυτούς από τους οποίους μπορείς να βοηθηθείς? ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ καλέ!!!
> 
> Kαλή συνέχεια και σε σένα luna kal ! Eύχομαι και στις δυο σας τα καλύτερα. Σύντομα να ανακουφιστείτε και να νιώσετε μια χαρούλα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ευχαριστώ Λου!

----------


## silenne

[Τον τελευταίο καιρό το σκέφτομαι πιο πολύ και θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε. Που πάει κάποιος σε τέτοια περίπτωση; Σε ψυχολόγο, σε ψυχίατρο; και πού τον βρίσκει; στο χρυσό οδηγό, σε νοσοκομείο; υπάρχει σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο-ιατρείο τέτοιου είδους βοήθεια-παροχή; Τα σκέφτομαι και αυτά καθώς τα χρήματα δεν περισσεύουν, όπως σε πολλούς κι από σας φαντάζομαι...
Τέλος πάντων, σας ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για τα παραπάνω. Να είστε καλά:)[/QUOTE]]

miro έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα μόνο που βγάζω και τα μαλλιά μου. δεν ξέρω πού να απευθυνθώ, είδα ότι είναι παλιά η καταχώρηση και σκεφτηκα μήπως έχεις βγάλει άκρη γιατί όσο ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ δε βρίσκω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κέντρο στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## fgn

> [Τον τελευταίο καιρό το σκέφτομαι πιο πολύ και θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε. Που πάει κάποιος σε τέτοια περίπτωση; Σε ψυχολόγο, σε ψυχίατρο; και πού τον βρίσκει; στο χρυσό οδηγό, σε νοσοκομείο; υπάρχει σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο-ιατρείο τέτοιου είδους βοήθεια-παροχή; Τα σκέφτομαι και αυτά καθώς τα χρήματα δεν περισσεύουν, όπως σε πολλούς κι από σας φαντάζομαι...
> Τέλος πάντων, σας ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για τα παραπάνω. Να είστε καλά:)


]

miro έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα μόνο που βγάζω και τα μαλλιά μου. δεν ξέρω πού να απευθυνθώ, είδα ότι είναι παλιά η καταχώρηση και σκεφτηκα μήπως έχεις βγάλει άκρη γιατί όσο ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ δε βρίσκω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κέντρο στην Ελλάδα.[/QUOTE]

----------


## fgn

Λοιπόν....παιδιά δεν θα ήθελα να σας απογοητεύσω αλλά, νομίζω θα το κανω...Έχω κι εγώ τρυχοτυλλομανία πάνω από 10 χρόνα (τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου) και έπεσα τυχαία πάνω στο θέμα, όχι γιατί τώρα ανακάλυψα την πάθησή (η τρυχοτιλλομανία μου έχει διαγνωστεί εδώ και 6 χρόνια), αλλά διότι μέχρι πριν 2 χρόνια δεν έβρισκα τίποτα σχετικό στο net. Τα συμπτώματά μου είναι ακριβώς ίδια με τα δικά σας, και ξεκίνησαν στις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου. Από τότε και σταδιακά όλο και χειρότερα, όποτε βρίσκομαι σε περίοδο έντονου στρες τα μαλλιά μου εξαφανίζονται ως δια μαγείας μέσα σε λίγες μόνο ημέρες. Όταν ηρεμώ, σταδιακά το πρόβλημα υποχωρεί και τα μαλλιά ξαναφυτρώνουν σε μερικούς μήνες (ευτυχώς ακόμα ξαναβγαίνουνε). Μέχρι να ξαραέρθουν στα ίσα τους, να πάλι μια περίοδος στρες, και φτου και από την αρχή. Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η συγκεκριμένη "κίνηση" πέρα από ανακούφηση του στρες (κάτι που πλέον γίνεται ασυναίσθητα), με βοηθάει να συγκεντρώνομαι, πχ: κάθε φορά που γράφω μάθημα σε εξεταστική με το δεξί χέρι κρατάω το στυλό και γράφω και με το αριστερό τραβάω τρίχες (ακόμα και αυτή την στιγμή που διατυπώνω προτάσεις ασυναίσθητα το χέρι μου πάει στο μαλλί). Αποτέλεσμα: Πέρας εξεταστικής=Τεράστια καράφλα). Μία προσωρινή λύση που βρήκα (για τέτοιες έκτακτες περιπτώσεις) και έπιασε είναι η πύκνωση μαλλιών με συνθετική τρίχα (είναι πιο ελαφριά και επιβαρύνει λιγότερο την υπάρχουσα ρίζα), δυο-τρεις τούφες μόνο ώστε να επικεντρώνομαι και να τραβάω μόνο αυτές και όχι όλο μου το μαλλί. 

Στην miro έχω να πω πως τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ευθύνονται απόλυτα για αυτή την πάθηση. Εγώ γενικός είμαι ένας πολύ ευτυχισμένος, αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος και αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ τυχερή στη ζωή μου. Παρ'ολα αυτά είμαι πολύ αγχώδης από την φύση μου, και έχω βρεί τις τρίχες μου να ξεσπάω την ένταση μέσα μου. Αυτή ήταν και η ομόφωνη γνώμη των πάμπολλων ψυχιάτρων, νευρολόγων κτλ. που έχω επισκεφτεί. Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι ποτέ μου δεν αισθάνθηκα ντροπή για αυτή μου την ιδιαιτερότητα, ούτε για τα αποτελέσματά της (δλδ τις τεράστιες φαλάκρες στο κεφάλι μου, τις οποίες και ποτέ μου δεν προσπάθησα να κρύψω). Ναι, έχω ένα πρόβλημα, το γνωρίζω...αλλά και ποιος δεν έχει? Προσπαθώ να το λύσω γιατί γνωρίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν ντρέπομαι για αυτό. Δεν το κρύβω, και ακόμα και όταν δεν είναι εμφανές, από μόνη μου το αναφέρω σε μια καινούρια παρέα που θα γνωρίσω αν το φέρει η κουβέντα, απλά και μόνο επειδή δεν το θεωρώ εγώ κατακρητέο. Είναι εκπληκτικό το πόσοι άνθρωποι μου αναφέρουν τότε, το δικό τους "ψυχολογικό" πρόβλημα βρίσκοντας το θάρρος να μου το εξομολογηθούν μετά την δικιά μου "εξομολόγηση". Κάπου εκεί συνηδητοποίησα ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι που ζουν ανάμεσά μας, έχουν παρόμοια ή και σοβαρότερα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και το κρύβουνε. Ευτυχώς, είμαι κι εγώ επιστήμονας και δεν υποκείπτω στα taboo που επιβάλει η ελληνική κοινωνία διότι δεν έχουν πραγματικό αντίκρισμα. 

Τώρα όσο για την θεραπέια. Όπως είπα έχω επισκεφτεί αρκετούς ανάλογους γιατρούς. Βλέπετε η τρυχοτυλομανία δεν το "ψυχολογικό" πρόβλημα, αλλά μια εκδήλωση του πραγματικού προβλήματος. Οπότε αυτό που πρέπει να θεραπευτεί είναι το "πρόβλημα" που κρύβεται από πίσω. Αγχώδη διαταραχή είναι σίγουρα, αλλά οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές είναι μια τεράστια κατηγορία. Οι περισσότεροι γιατροί αναφέρουν την τρυχοτιλλομανία σαν ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. οκ μέχρι εδω. Τι κάνουμε για αυτό? Έλα ντε? Έχω αλλάξει πολλούς γιατρούς, μου έχουν δόσει πολλά φάρμακα (αντικαταθληπτικα, αγχωλητικά, υπνωτικά και ούτε που θυμάμαι τι άλλα), έχω ξοδέψει πολύ χρόνο και κυρίως πολύ χρημα (λίγο ακόμα και θα χρειαζόταν ο πατέρας μου ψυχίατρο με τόσα λεφτά που του φύγανε), πολλά χρόνια ψυχανάληση, μέχρι και την ύπνωση δοκίμασε ένας ψυχίατρος. Όπως και με παρότρυνση των γιατρών έχω κάνει όλες τις δυνατές εξετάσεις (αίματος, αξονική εγκεφάλου, μαγνητική εγκεφάλου, εγκεφαλογράφημα κτλ.), μήπως είναι παθολογικό. Όλες πεντακάθαρες. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα οργανικό. Και όλα αυτά για να θεραπευτεί η τρυχοτυλλομανία. Αποτέλεσμα: το απόλυτο ΜΗΔΕΝ. Καμία βελτίωση, και με κανέναν τρόπο. Δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα για άλλες δοκιμές πραγματικά....και το έχω παρατήσει το άθλημα. 

Όσο για τα κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας να γελάσω τώρα η να το αφήσω για αργότερα? Και αυτό το δοκίμασα αλλά αφού τους πήρε τρεις μήνες να μου κλείσουν το πρώτο ραντεβού, μου είπαν ότι αφού είμαι φοιτήτρια να πάω στην ψυχολογική υποστήριξη της σχολής μου, και αφού και εκεί μου πηρε άλλους τρεις μήνες να κλείσω ραντεβού, με ξαναστείλαν στο κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας. Με λίγα λόγια αποφεύγουν να αναλαμβλανουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Όσο για ψυχιάτρους σε νοσοκομεία (όσους έχω απευθυνθέι εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν αναλαμβάνουν)

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και συγγνώμη αν σας απογοήτευσα, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το κίνητρο των γιατρών να αναλάβουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι τα χρήματα (και μιλάμε για πολλά χρήματα!!) και στο τζαμπέ δουλειά δεν γίνεται...Να σημειώσω βέβαια ότι η θεραπεία είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη όσο μικρότερη είναι η ηλικία του θεραπευόμενου (τα παιδιά δηλαδή, όταν τους εμφανίζεται, το ξεπερνούν πολύ εύκολα). Αν τώρα κάποιος από εσάς βρει γιατρό που η θεραπέια του να έχει αποτέλεσμα.....ας μου πει κι εμένα ποιος ειναι, να πάω...

----------


## miro

Μετά από 800 μήνες πήρα την απόφαση να πάρω τηλέφωνο να κλείσω ραντεβού σε κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας. Βρήκα ποιο είναι για την περιοχή μου τηλεφωνώντας σε κάποιο άλλο, δεν απαντάει κανείς αλλά θα ξαναπάρω. Ψάχνοντας για τα τηλέφωνα μου έβγαλε το σάιτ κι είπα να μπω κιόλας...
Σας οφείλω κάποιες απαντήσεις γιατί είδα ότι υπάρχουν απαντήσεις από την τελευταία φορά που μπήκα.

RainandWind τι να σου πω; ότι έχεις δίκιο; έχεις! και το κακό είναι ότι το ξέρω... εκεί που σκέφτομαι με τη λογική και τι πιο φυσιολογικό από τα λόγια σου

''Μιρο,έβγαλες ένα παράπονο για το ότι άνοιξες την ψυχή σου εδώ και δεν βρήκες ανταπόκριση. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Έγραψες πως έμπαινες για να δεις αν έχεις απάντηση και μόνο. Εσύ έγραψες σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα όμως? Άρα με την ίδια λογική και άλλοι δεν ήταν "αόρατοι" σε σένα? Καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω, δε χρειάζεται να το παίρνει κανείς προσωπικά ούτε να μπαίνει σε τέτοια ερωτήματα που μάλλον ρίχνουν περισσότερο την ψυχολογία του.''

εεε εκεί δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται καιι με πλημμυρίζει ένας απίστευτος αρνητισμός, σκέψεις, συναισθήματα και γκρεμίζουν τη λογική... γι' αυτό έγραψα ειλικρινά τα όσα σκεφτόμουν, κι η ίδια άλλωστε αναγνωρίζω τον παραλογισμό.

Silenne όπως κατάλαβες άκρη δεν έχω βγάλει ακόμα...

fgn μη φοβάσαι εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα, απογοητεύομαι κι από μόνη μου...! χαχα αστειάκι...
Δεν ξέρω για τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που λες αλλά πέραν αυτών είμαι κι εγώ αγχώδης. Σε σημείο να πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να μην ηρεμεί ποτέ μα ποτέ! Όλο και κάτι θα γυρνάει στο κεφάλι μου το οποίο δε με αφήνει ποτέ να χαλαρώσω ολοκληρωτικά, ό,τι κι αν κάνω.
Και να σου πω, αν το πρόβλημα ήταν μόνο η όψη των φρυδιών... χέστηκα! Το θέμα είναι ότι ούτε ευτυχισμένη νοιώθω ούτε τίποτα. Αυτό ήταν μάλλον η αφορμή για μένα να το ψάξω.

konper όταν είπα έχω χάσει πολλά (κι ακόμα χάνω) εννοούσα ότι - τουλάχιστον για μένα - αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι κάπου βρίσκεται η αιτία που νοιώθω όπως νοιώθω και το ότι τραβάω τα φρύδια μου είναι απλά κάτι που δείχνει το πρόβλημα. Και ναι έχω χάσει πολλά γιατί είμαι συνέχεια πεσμενη, δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα, όλα μου φταίνε και πολλά πολλά άλλα...

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!

Αν με ρωτήσετε πως μου ήρθε η αναλαμπή μετά από τόσους μήνες... Στασιμότητα. Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομααι τι έκανα τους τελευταίους μήνες... τίποτα! Σπίτι - δουλειά. Έχω απομακρυνθεί ακόμα περισσότερο από όλους, γνωστούς και φίλους, τους γονείς κουτσά-στραβά τους βλέπω. Μου φαίνεται αγγαρεία ακόμα και το σουπερμάρκετ. Δεν έχω ρούχα να φορέσω (αξιοπρεπή) και δεν αντέχω στη σκέψη να πάω για ψώνια, έτσι κυκλοφορώ σαν το λέτσο. Θα βρεθώ με κάποιον φίλο και νοιώθω ότι δεν έχω τίποτα να πω. Μόνο σκέψεις, σκέψεις σκέψεις.... Επίσης εδώ και 1-2 μήνες άρχισα να πίνω πολύ, κάθε βράδυ. Εεε δεν είναι ζωή αυτή... Αν δεν είχα και το σκύλο μάλλον δεν θα έβγαινα καθόλου απ' το σπίτι. Μόνο με αυτόν ξεχνιέμαι κάπως...

Καλό σας απόγευμα

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω περυσι απ τα νευρα μου 3 φορες εβγαλα με το τσιμπιδακι τα φρυδια μου τελειως και μετα εφτιαχνα απο πανω τη γραμη με μολυβι....δεν ξερω γιατι βασανιζα ετσι τον εαυτο μου....με τα μαλλια ποτε δεν εχω κανει κατι ειναι ισως και το οτι εχω λεπτο μαλλι και αδυνατη τριχα και λεω να μην το ταλαιπωρησω κι αλλο......

----------


## maraki1997

γεια σασ και απο μενα..εγς θα ηθελα να σασ μιλησω και για το δικο μου προβλημα ..Ειμαι 14 χρονων και εχω και εγω την ιδια παθηση.. μονο που εγω την εχω εδω και 3 χρονια..το σταματησα..για1 χρονο και το εχω αρχισει εδω και 6 μηνεσ παλι... ειναι ευκολο να κοπει πιστεψτε με..τα καταφερα ...και αποφασισα να τα ξανακαταφερω... το θεμα ειναι αυτη την την φορα να το κανω μια για παντα.... αρχησα απο χθεσ και οταν πιασω τον εαυτο μου να ξεχνιεται αντι για να τραβαω τα μαλλια μου <κυριολεκτικα> απλα ζωγραφιζω.... και μιασ και ειναι το χομπι μου ..και κοβω αυτο το συνηθειο αλλα και περναω δημιουργικα ..την ωρα μου.... οι γονεισ μου με εχουν παει σε πσυχολογο αλλα δεν βοηθαει.κατα την γνωμη μου.... τιποτα καλητερο απο την δικια μου θεληση.... το θεμα ειναι πωσ πρεπει να προσπαθησετε πραγματικα..και πιστεψτε με ...ειναι φανταστικα να νιωθεισ οτι το ξεπερασεσ.... θελω πολυ να ακουσω απο εσασ γιαυτο παρακαλω απαντηστε μου ... θα μου δωσετε πολυ δυναμη :)

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Βρείτε κάποιον θεραπευτή ρέικι και κάντε μερικές συνεδρίες... θα σας βοήθησει απίστευτα!!! Εγώ με το ρέικι σταμάτησα να τρώω τα δάχτυλά μου (τα δάγκωνα σε σημείο μέχρι που τα μάτωνα μερικές φορές...) μετά από 20 περίπου χρόνια που το έκανα... από 7 χρονών παιδάκι... τώρα κοντεύω να το ξεχάσω ότι κάποτε τα έτρωγα... τόσο καλό μου έκανε το ρέικι!!!

----------


## niah

> Μιρο,έβγαλες ένα παράπονο για το ότι άνοιξες την ψυχή σου εδώ και δεν βρήκες ανταπόκριση. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Έγραψες πως έμπαινες για να δεις αν έχεις απάντηση και μόνο. Εσύ έγραψες σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα όμως? Άρα με την ίδια λογική και άλλοι δεν ήταν "αόρατοι" σε σένα? Καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω, δε χρειάζεται να το παίρνει κανείς προσωπικά ούτε να μπαίνει σε τέτοια ερωτήματα που μάλλον ρίχνουν περισσότερο την ψυχολογία του. Anyway, η τριχοτιλλομανία είναι μία εκδήλωση αγχώδους συμπεριφοράς, ανήκει στη γκάμα της ocd οικογένειας (ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές συμπεριφορές) όσο γνωρίζω. Όπως έγραψες όμως, όταν προσπαθείς ν'αντισταθείς τότε είναι που χειροτερεύει και αισθάνεσαι πως δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Άρα???? Σε ποιο συμπέρασμα σε οδηγεί αυτό? Εγώ βγάζω το εξής: όσο προσπαθώ να αντισταθώ τόσο η τάση μου για να περάσω στη δράση για να ελέγξω όπως νομίζω το άγχος μου και να το ξεφορτωθώ, δυναμώνει.
> Πώς να πάω διαφορετικά? Να μην προσπαθώ να αντισταθώ.
> 
> Όμως να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο? Αφού τραβιέσαι τόσο καιρό με αυτό το κουπί, γιατί δεν το αποφασίζεις αντί να σε βασανίζει να πας σε έναν ειδικό να το δεις? Ντρέπεσαι αυτούς από τους οποίους μπορείς να βοηθηθείς? ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ καλέ!!!
> 
> Kαλή συνέχεια και σε σένα luna kal ! Eύχομαι και στις δυο σας τα καλύτερα. Σύντομα να ανακουφιστείτε και να νιώσετε μια χαρούλα.


που σαι ρε ρειν.. ;/

----------


## niah

Παιδια αυτο ειναι συμπτωμα αγχους οπως ειπε και η ρειν στο μνμα της.
Μπορει καποιοι να χετε κοψει για ενα χρονικο διαστημα αυτη τη συνηθεια,αλλα αν δεν καταπολεμησατε το αγχος που σας οδηγησε σ αυτην μπορει να ξαναπαρουσιαστει.
Γνωριζω κι εγω ατομο που ειχε αυτο με τα φρυδια και το χει ξεπερασει τωρα ευτυχως.Παρ ολα αυτα ειναι ωρες ωρες που το χερι ξαναπαει εκει,και μαντευω οτι αυτες τις ωρες το χερι το οδηγει το αγχος.Ειναι οπως οταν τρωμε τα νυχια μας σε φαση στρεσαρισματος.
Λακριμοζα δεν νομιζω να λεει για βγαλσιμο φρυδιων με το τζιμπιδακι.Με το χερι τα βγαζει ασυναισθητα πολλες φορες.Αυτο που λες εσυ δεν ειναι τριχοτιλλομανια.

----------


## Christina82

fgn υπαρχει θεραπεια με ψυχολογο.. αν δεν πιστευεις σε αυτου του ειδους βοηθειας τοτε δεν νομιζω οτι θα θεραπευτεις ποτε εφοσον δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο. Εφοσον ειναι ψυχολογικο τοτε πηγαινε σε καποιον αρμοδιο και με λιγη υπομονη και δουλεια ολα θα λυθουν..

----------


## fgn

Christina82, το οτι εχω δοκιμασει 10 διαφορετικους υποτιθέμενους ειδικούς ψυχίατρους και έχω χαλάσει μια ολόκληρη περιουσία σε αυτούς και αποτέλεσμα δεν έχω δει, δικαιολογεί να μη πιστεύω πλέον σε αυτού του είδους την βοήθεια? Ευτυχώς πλέον είμαι στο εξωτερικό όπου υπάρχουν ειδικές κλινικές όπου η θεραπεία είναι δωρεάν, οπότε ελπίζω ότι εδώ θα δω κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## aggelaki

Γεια σας. ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω στο ιντερνετ αλλα ψαχνοντας σημερα για το προβλημα μου, διαβασα ο.τι εχετε γραψει κ αποφασισα να γραψω κι εγω. Εδω και 12 χρονια εχω τη συνηθεια οταν δεν ειμαι πολυ καλα να τραβαω τα μαλλια μου. Υπαρχουν περίοδοι που δεν το κανω.. αλλα μετα παλι κατι γινεται κ το χερι μου λες κ παει απο μονο του εκει... Ειναι κατι που με στεναχωρει πολυ.. εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια και ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να κοψω αυτην την κακια συνηθεια. παντα υπαρχει μια στιγμη που ειμαι αδυναμη και το ξανακανω... ετσι δημιουργω καραφλιτσες στο κεφαλι και ντρεπομαι να αφηνω κατω τα μαλλια μου... γενικα ντρεπομαι γι αυτο. Σε κανεναν δε μιλαω γι αυτο παρα μονο στην οικογενεια μου, το κρυβω δηλαδη. δεν το ξερουν οι φιλες μου, ουτε στο κομμωτηριο δε θελω να πηγαινω.. ντρεπομαι πολυ... εχω επισκεφτει ψυχολογο οταν πηγαινα στο λυκειο με την παροτρυνση της μητερας μου. με βοηθησε πολυ αλλα καταλαβα οτι αν μονη μου δεν αποφασισω να τελειωνει το θεμα δεν προκειται να τελειωσει. δεν ξερω τι να κανω... δεν ξερω πως να ξεγελασω τον ευατο μου κ να μην το κανω... εχω βαρεθει. εχω κουραστει. και ξερω οτι στεναχωρω και την οικογενεια μου... ενω ειμαι ενας δυναμικος ανθρωπος, αισιοδοξος, παντα με το χαμογελο... εκει μου βγαινει ολη η αδυναμια μου.. εκει ξεσπαω.. κ ενω προαπσθω να συγκρατηθω και να μην το κανω... δεν τα καταφερνω παντα... ενας φαυλος κυκλος...

----------


## Margarita_30

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες και Καλή Χρονιά!
Προχθές το βράδυ που παρακολουθούσα ένα ρεπορταζ στις ειδήσεις άκουσα τον όρο Τριχοτιλλομανία, δεν τον ήξερα κατάλαβα παρ' όλ' αυτά ότι πρόκειται για ιατρικό όρο. Ένας φίλος μου γιατρος μου εξήγησε τι ήταν και σιγά σιγά άρχισα να παγώνω....στο Γυμνάσιο υπέφερα από αυτό το πράγμα και η μητέρα μου με έσερνε στους δερματολόγους και με έλουζε με ένα σωρό βοτάνια, ήμουν πάντα αδύνατη και θεωρούσε ότι απλά μου πέφτανε τα μαλλιά...και έτσι πιστεύει ακόμη, ποτέ δεν είπα πουθενά ότι εγώ μου το έκανα αυτό...που σκέψη ότι το παιδί χρειάζεται άλλου είδους υποστήριξη και πως άλλωστε να αποδεκτεί κάτι τέτοιο... Τι ντροπή κι' αυτή όλα τα κοριτσάκια να είναι όμορφα και εγώ να έχω στο κεφάλι μου φώλες....έβγαζα τα μαλλιά μου παντού, στην τάξη, στο σπίτι, στο μπάνιο...παντού. Μια δυο φορές έβγαλα και κάποιες βλεφαρίδες...Ήξερα ότι αυτή μου η ιδιομορφία ήταν η αιτία να με αφήνουν στο σπίτι όταν βγαίνανε όμως τους καταλάβαινα...το έχω ξεπεράσει πια μόνη μου και χωρίς βοήθεια.... 2 με 3 χρόνια κράτησε.... πως και αν το ξεπέρασα? τι να σας πω ίσως δεν άντεχα άλλο να είμαι έτσι και το έκοψα στο Λύκειο, προσπάθησα όμως πολύ, ακόμη υπάρχουν στιγμές που βγάζω τα μαλλιά μου αλλά περιορίζομαι σε ελάχιστες τρίχες και όχι τούφες, δεν φαίνεται τίποτα πια. Κανείς από τους νέους μου φίλους δεν ξέρει κάτι γι' αυτό και μάλιστα τα μαλλιά μου έχουν ένα υπέροχο φυσικό χρώμα που δεν το έχω πειράξει με βαφές και όταν μου λένε τι ωραία μαλλιά σκέφτομαι πάντα αυτό μου το πρόβλημα...τρέμω στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να ξεκινήσω ξανά δεν μου έχω καθόλου εμπιστοσύνη σ' αυτό το θέμα...όμως ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ μόνη μου και χωρίς πολλά πολλά..Όλες μου οι φίλες βγαίνανε για ψώνια και εγώ ψώνιζα κεντήματα!! Ναι καλά διαβάσατε το κέντημα με βοήθησε, έχω κεντήσει από καδράκια μέχρι κουρτινάκια έχω προίκα για δυο ζωές!...επίσης διστυχώς με βοήθησε και το κάπνισμα..κάθε φορά που ήμουν αγχωμένη ξεσπούσα στα μαλλιά μου τώρα πιάνω το πακέτο..
Όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι, κανείς ψυχολόγος δεν θα βοηθήσει αν εμείς δεν πάρουμε την μεγάλη απόφαση, τα θέματα που μας αποσχολούν θα υπάρχουν πάντα και όταν θα λύνεται κάτι θα εμφανίζεται κάτι αλλο, ότι όμως περνά από το χέρι μας γιατί να μην το παλέψουμε? είχα και έχω προβλήματα στην οικογένειά μου όμως πια είμαι δυνατή για μένα και τους γύρω μου. Κάποια στιγμή θα μιλήσω και θέλω να μιλήσω σε ψυχολόγο γι' αυτό μόνο για να το βγάλω από μέσα μου, ξαναλέω ότι με φοβάμαι ακόμη, όμως προσπαθώ...

----------


## stalicha

Παιδια,μολις ανακαλυψα το forum και οπως και πολλοι αλλοι ,ξαφνιαστηκα γτ τοσο καιρο που κανω ερευνα για τη συγκεκριμενη διαταραχη,δν βρηκα κατι αναλογο...Εχω λοιπον και γω το ιδιο προβλημα το οποιο και εντωπιζεται κυριως στο κεφαλι...Με λιγα λογια τραβαω τα μαλλια μου και ενιοτε τα φρυδια μου αλλα το τελευταιο σπανια...Εχω τριχοτυλλομανια εδω και 12 χρονια..απτην 6η δημοτικου..Για πολλα χρονια δεν ηξερα οτι αποτελει προβλημα και ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα γτ νομιζα πως μονο εγω το ειχα...μεχρι που ειδα στην τηλεοραση πως ειναι ξεσπασμα κυριως αγχους,σαν να τρως τα νυχια σου,οπως προλαβε καποιος κ το ειπε..Εμενα ομως το προβλημα μου ειναι λιγο πιο εντονο διοτι εχω ΚΑΙ τριχοφαγια...Οταν ξεκινησε το προβλημα,για 2-3 χρονια περιοριστηκε στο τραβηγμα μαλλιων...Μετα ηρθε κ η τριχοφαγια...Η αληθεια ειναι πως ολο αυτο με εχει ταλαιπωρησει πααααρα πολυ...Εχω δλδ που εχω να αντιμετωπισω την ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση λογω αγχους..εχω και αυτο..πραγμα λογικο,αφου εκει ξεσπαω το αγχος μου..Δεδομενου οτι ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος με αυτοελεγχο και πολυ λογικος, παντα πιστευα μεσα μου πως θα το ξεπερνουσα αυτο το προβλημα, αλλα καθε φορα το σταματουσα και μετα,σε περιοδο εξετασεων ξανααρχιζα...Γ να ειμαι ειλικρινης,το κανω μονο την περιοδο των εξετασεων..Τωρα λοιπον που ειμαι στο πτυχιο...του εχω δωσει και καταλαβαινει...Αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι δυο πραγματα και ισως για αυτο να μην εχω παρει σοβαρα και την αποφαση να το κοψω...Κοντα στους κροταφους εχει αραιωσει αρκετα το μαλλι μου...Ειναι σε μια κατασταση που φαινεται-δε φαινεται και αν το δουν καποιοι νομιζουν πως ειναι τριχοπτωση λογω αγχους..(κ προφανως εμενα με βολευει αυτο..)Φυσικα εχω ακομα μαλλι αλλα πιο αραιο και πιο κοντο(σπασμενο δλδ)..Αν αποφασισω να το σταματησω ολο αυτο,θα βγει ποτε ξανα μαλλι απο κει?(δεδομενου πως τοοοσα χρονια το κανω?)(βεβαια η αραιωση σε αυτο το σημειο αρχισε πριν 5 χρονια,οχι πριν 12..δεδομενου πως ειχα πυκνο μαλλι παντα)..Επισης ,οσων αφορα την τριχοφαγια,δν τρωω ολοκληρες τουφες..απλα κοβω μια τριχα απτα μαλλια και μετα την χιλιοκοβω με τα δοντια..Αυτες οι τριχες φευγουν ποτε δια της φυσιολογικης οδου μεσα απο τον οργανισμο μου ή παραμενουν παντα στο στομαχι και μπορουν να μου προκαλεσουν κακο??Νιωθω πως αν δν εχω καταστρεψει τον εαυτο μου τοσο πολυ οσο νομιζω, θα προσπαθησω να το ξεπερασω...ομως συνεχεια σκεφτομαι..''Τωρα, εχει γινει το κακο..και δεν φτιαχνεται''..Ξερω πως ισως θα επρεπε να παω σε καποιον γιατρο ,πχ δερματολογο(οχι ψυχολογο),να του πω την κατασταση και να δει αν μπορει να βελτιωθει η κατασταση...Με ενοχλει αφανταστα μετα απο τοσα χρονια να το κουβαλαω ακομα ολο αυτο κ με ενοχλει ακομα πιο πολυ γτ οπως ειπα κ παραπανω,με εξαιρεση το αγχος μου, παντα προσπαθουσα να επιβαλλω τη λογικη στον εαυτο μου...Με το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα ειναι σαν να μην ειμαι εγω..Δν μπορω να πιστεψω πως εχω αφησει ολο αυτο να μου φαρμακωνει τη ζωη... Οποιαδηποτε απαντηση,δεκτη....

----------


## vaso94

Και εγω πασχω απο το ιδιο!!τωρα το αντιμετςωπιζω και παω μια χαρα!!!!εχω να πειραξω τα μαλλια μου 6 μηνες κ ενς περασα κ αλλεσ περιοδουσ εντονου ανγχουσ!!για εμενα το προβλημα δεν φευγει ποτε απλα πρεπει σε περιοδουσ εντονου στρες να παιρνουμε τα μετρα μας!!πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο και να το αντιμετςπιζουμε!!!για οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια μιλησε μου...

----------


## billy26

Καλησπέρα.είμαι άνδρας,και το τονίζω διότι όπως παρατήρησα από την αναζήτηση μου στο διαδίκτυο,αυτή η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική νεύρωση,είναι αγχώδης διαταραχή που παρουσιάζεται στην πλειοψηφία του σε γυναίκες παρά σε άνδρες.το πρόβλημα μου με την τριχοτιλλομανία ξεκίνησε περίπου στην ηλικία των 8 ετών,και πλέον είμαι 26.με λίγα λόγια το κάνω 18 ολόκληρα χρόνια,συνεχόμενα.θυμάμαι ξεκίνησε όταν κάποιο άτομο μου είχε πει ότι έχω πολύ όμορφες γυριστές βλεφαρίδες(ω,ναι παρότι άνδρας),και από τότε δεν τις ξαναείδα.
πλέον(ευτυχώς)σταμάτησα να τις βγάζω εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια,και πλέον η εκδήλωση μου αυτή επικεντρώθηκε σε άλλα σημεία του σώματος όπως τρίχες στο κεφάλι(ευτυχώς όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αλωπεκίας),περιμετρικά των γεν.οργάνων,και παλαιότερα και στα γένια(ευτυχώς το σταμάτησα στα γένια).
σαν άτομο είμαι πολύ αγχωτικός,νιώθω ότι σαν πάντα κάτι να περιμμένω/προσμένω να μου συμβεί για να ηρεμήσω,και είναι ελάχιστες οι φορές που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου απόλυτα ήρεμο/γαλήνιο. επίσης έχω χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση/αυτοπεποίθηση. πρόσφατα πήρα την απόφαση να επισκεφθώ ψυχολόγο κυρίως για αυτό.δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν ένας κοινός ψυχολόγος βοηθήσει,διότι απ'όσα γνωρίζω,χρειάζεται κλινικός ψυχολόγος ή ψυχίατρος με εξειδίκευση στην συμπεριφορική θεραπεία,ώστε να σου ασκήσει τεχνικές συμπεριφορικού τύπου,με τελικό έτσι αποτέλεσμα να θεραπευθεί αυτή η διαταραχή του ελέγχου αυτής της παρόρμησης με την τεχνική της αντίστροφης συνήθειας(το χέρι αντί να πάει στη τρίχα να πηγαίνει σε άλλα αβλαβή σημεία πχ στο αυτί,ή το σφίξιμο της γροθιάς τη στιγμή που πάει το χέρι στη τρίχα). παιδιά,με βάση τα όσα έχω διαβάσει,είναι χρήσιμη η επίσκεψη σε ειδικό,διότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να συνδυάζεται με κατάθλιψη,οπότε θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί συνδυαστικά και φαρμακευτικά με αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή.(*ΔΕΝ προτρέπω κανέναν,είναι στη δικαιοδοσία του καθενός να τηρήσει ή να απορρίψει τα γραφόμενα*).Ελπίζω να βοήθησα,διότι ακόμη πάσχων κι εγώ είμαι.καλή δύναμη σε όλες και όλους.

----------


## cosmous

Καινούριος στο κλαμπ και νομίζω ο ποιο παλιός . 35 χρόνια το κάνω εχω κάνει τα πάντα και εχω βρει λύσεις για τα πάντα οποίος θέλει ρωτάει. ι αυτό που με ανήσυχη είναι να μην το κολιση και ο γιος μου 3 χρόνων τον εχω πιάσει 2 φορές διάβασα είναι κληρονομικό. Κάποιος με άποψη

----------


## yllia

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Είναι αρκετά παλιό το post αλλά θα ήθελα και εγώ να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία μου και να ακούσω και απόψεις. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω αν πάσχω απο τριχοτιλλομανία αλλά έτσι νομίζω.. Ξεκίνησε απ' τις πανελλήνιες και εξακολουθεί μέχρι σήμερα που είμαι σχεδον 29. Εγώ περισσότερο "σβουρίζω" τα μαλλιά μου, δεν τα τραβάω. Δεν έχω βγάλει ποτέ τουφα αλλά όταν το είχα ξεκινήσει απ' το ζόρι μου είχε μαδιθεί μία τουφίτσα και ένω τα μαλλιά μου είναι μακρυά αυτή ήταν 2 πόντους περίπου. Από τότε και μέχρι σήμερα αυτή η τουφα είναι πιό κοντή απο τα υπολοιπα μαλλια μου, αν και όχι τόσο, αλλά είναι! Γενικά το κάνω συνέχεια αυτό το πράγμα και αν ξεκινήσω δε σταματάω.. Πολλές φορές και πιασμένα που είναι τραβάω απ' την κοτσίδα μια τούφα και αρχ'ιζω να την γυρνάω γύρω γύρω! Μπορεί να το κάνω ώρες, μέχρι να με πιάσει κυριολεκτικά πονοκέφαλος και όντως όπως περιγράφουν κ άλλοι εκείνη την στιγμή παίρνω μιά ικανοποίηση. Έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές να το κόψω αλλά με καμία επιτυχία & εκβευρίζομαι πάρα πολύ όταν μου λένε ατάκες του στυλ "ασ τα πια αυτά τα μαλλάκια σου, τα 'φαγες!", σχεδόν καθημερινά! 
Δεν έχω δει κάποιον ειδικό και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μέχρι να αποφασίσω να το ψάξω μόνη μου δεν ήξερα καν την τριχοτιλλομανία ούτε είχα πάρει στα σοβαρά αυτόν τον ψυχαναγκασμό μου.
Πιστεύετε ότι αυτό όντως είναι; 
Ίσως ο cosmos εαν διαβάζει το post μπορεί να μας πει πως το ξεπέρασε;

----------


## Giwtis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Με αφορμή τα γραφόμενα, έγινα μέλος και είπα να μοιραστώ και εγώ την ιστορία μου και τί έχω μάθει. Καταρχάς είμαι 27 χρονών άνδρας (!) και τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου απο τα 17 περίπου οπότε εδώ και 10 χρόνια αδιάλειπτα. Είναι όντως πολύ σπάνιες οι μαρτυρίες αντρών όπως ανέφερε πιο πριν και ο φίλος αλλά επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ πως υπάρχουν. Το κυρίως πρόβλημά μου είναι η διάχυτη αραίωση που έχω δημιουργήσει στο πάνω μέρος του κεφαλιού οπότε η εικόνα μοιάζει πολύ με ένα άτομο που έχει αραίωση λόγω ανδρογενούς αλωπεκίας. Φυσικά υπάρχει και το ψυχολογικό κατάλοιπο της ενοχής και της πλήρους αδυναμίας αυτοελέγχου που σου καταστρέφει τη ζωή σε διάφορα επίπεδα. Έχω να προσθέσω οτι πιστεύω σε κληρονομικότητα εφόσον το κάνει και ο πατέρας μου που πλέον είναι 65 χρονών (!). Άσχημα νέα για όσους θεωρούν οτι ίσως φύγει με τα χρόνια...Είναι λυπηρό να αποδεχτώ οτι θα το κάνω αυτό μια ζωή...Τα μαλλιά μου πλέον σχεδόν βγαίνουν με το που θα τα πιάσω, η τρίχα έχει αποδυναμωθεί τελείως και έχει λεπτύνει παρά τις προσπάθειες που κάνω με λοσιόν. Ειρωνία να κάνεις θεραπεία τριχόπτωσης και να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου ταυτοχρόνως! Άλλα χαρακτηριστικά της πάθησής μου είναι οτι το κάνω και δημόσια και δεν ντρέπομαι να το αναφέρω. Ίσως επιδιώκω να το αναφέρω για να γνωρίζει ο κόσμος οτι τα μαλλιά μου είναι χάλια επειδή τα βγάζω και όχι επειδή ήταν της μοίρας μου γραφτό...Ουσιαστικά όταν το κάνω αποσκοπώ στο να τεστάρω αν βγαίνουν οι τρίχες. Όταν βγαίνουν συνεχίζω σε άλλες περιοχές. Αν δεν βγαίνουν σταματώ. Είναι δηλαδή ένα είδος τεστ αντοχής. 
Έχω φοβερό φόβο φαλάκρας και το θεωρώ οτι χειρότερο μπορεί να μου τύχει. Πάσχω και εγώ απο χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και δυσκολεύομαι να δω οτιδήποτε θετικά. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να απέχω πάνω απο βδομάδα ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω μόνος με βελτίωση της ψυχολογίας και μείωση του άγχους, παρά με καθ'αυτό διακοπή που είναι απλά η "βιτρίνα" του προβλήματος.

----------


## Ντινακι

Παιδια καλησπερα κι απο εμενα!Ψαχνωντας αρκετο καιρο στο διαδικτυο για το προβλημα μου και αφου βρηκα αυτη τη συζητηση,αποφασισα να γραφτω στο φορουμ.Για του λογου το αληθες ενιωσα λιγο καλυτερα ξεροντας οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη που κανει κατι τετοιο.Δεν ηξερα οτι προκειται για παθηση.Εδω και περιπου εφτα χρονια ''τσιγκλαω'' τα μαλλια μου.Αλλα και μικροτερη που ημουν,τα σβουριζα(οπως λεει και ενας φιλος παραπανω).Εχω πειραξει και τα φρυδια μου,αλλα τωρα εχουν επανερθει.Ειδικα σε περιοδους αγχους τη μαδαω τελειως την τουφα.Παλια τραβαγα τις φυτρες μου και αργοτερα στο πανω μερος του κεφαλιου ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο.Γενικα εχουν εξασθενησει και η διαφορα ειναι εμφανης.Το κομμωτηριο ειναι το χειροτερο μου πια.Η κομμωτρια μου,ευτυχως φιλη μας,παντα μου ελεγε οτι τα εχω μαδησει και οτι επρεπε να παρω κατι βιταμινες ή να κανω εξετασεις αιματος.Οπως και η μανα μου πιστευει οτι κατι λειπει απο τον οργανισμο μου.Πολλοι με εχουν κοροιδεψει για αυτο και για αυτο νιωθω και τοσο χαλια ωρες ωρες για τα μαλλια μου.Ωρες ωρες δεν θελω να βγω απ' το σπιτι γι' αυτο και μονο το λογο.Προσπαθω πολυ να μην τα πειραζω,αλλα μολις κατι με αγχωσει ή με πειραξει το χερι μου παει ασυναισθητα εκει και με ανακουφιζει κατα καποιο τροπο.Ειναι σαν ενοχη απολαυση.Το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να μιλησω σε καποιον.

----------


## JohnT

> Παιδια καλησπερα κι απο εμενα!Ψαχνωντας αρκετο καιρο στο διαδικτυο για το προβλημα μου και αφου βρηκα αυτη τη συζητηση,αποφασισα να γραφτω στο φορουμ.Για του λογου το αληθες ενιωσα λιγο καλυτερα ξεροντας οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη που κανει κατι τετοιο.Δεν ηξερα οτι προκειται για παθηση.Εδω και περιπου εφτα χρονια ''τσιγκλαω'' τα μαλλια μου.Αλλα και μικροτερη που ημουν,τα σβουριζα(οπως λεει και ενας φιλος παραπανω).Εχω πειραξει και τα φρυδια μου,αλλα τωρα εχουν επανερθει.Ειδικα σε περιοδους αγχους τη μαδαω τελειως την τουφα.Παλια τραβαγα τις φυτρες μου και αργοτερα στο πανω μερος του κεφαλιου ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο.Γενικα εχουν εξασθενησει και η διαφορα ειναι εμφανης.Το κομμωτηριο ειναι το χειροτερο μου πια.Η κομμωτρια μου,ευτυχως φιλη μας,παντα μου ελεγε οτι τα εχω μαδησει και οτι επρεπε να παρω κατι βιταμινες ή να κανω εξετασεις αιματος.Οπως και η μανα μου πιστευει οτι κατι λειπει απο τον οργανισμο μου.Πολλοι με εχουν κοροιδεψει για αυτο και για αυτο νιωθω και τοσο χαλια ωρες ωρες για τα μαλλια μου.Ωρες ωρες δεν θελω να βγω απ' το σπιτι γι' αυτο και μονο το λογο.Προσπαθω πολυ να μην τα πειραζω,αλλα μολις κατι με αγχωσει ή με πειραξει το χερι μου παει ασυναισθητα εκει και με ανακουφιζει κατα καποιο τροπο.Ειναι σαν ενοχη απολαυση.Το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να μιλησω σε καποιον.


Kalispera!

H kopela mou exei to idio provlhma. Se ti ilikia xekinhses na to kaneis auto? Eixes mhpws perasei kati allo sto parelthon.
Emena i kopela mou eixe katatlipsi sto parelthon kai xreiastike na dei psyxologo. De xerw an to provliam me ta mallai tis exei na kanei me to parelthon.

----------


## lia1988

Καλησπέρα σας, 
Είμαι καινούρια στο forum και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την έως τώρα εμπειρία μου και τα συναισθήματά μου όσον αφορά την τριχοτιλλομανία. Στην ηλικία των 17 ετών άρχισα να εμφανίζω τα πρώτα συμπτώματα, όμως δεν ήταν τόσο σοβαρά -εννοώντας ότι δεν κατέστρεφα τόσο πολύ τις τρίχες των μαλλιών μου και την πυκνότητά τους- όμως, εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο, με αποκορύφωμα τους τελευταίους 8 μήνες, έχω φθάσει στα όρια μου! Έχω χάσει το 50% των μαλλιών μου. Και αυτά που μου έχουν μείνει.....ας μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα...είναι κατεστραμμένα :( Έχω ξεκινήσει συνεδρίες με κάποιον ειδικό, είμαι στην αρχή ακόμα, αλλά νιώθω ότι δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ να τα καταφέρω. Πραγματικά, νιώθω απελπισμένη και αδύναμη. Πήρα την απόφαση να γράψω εδώ, γιατί σίγουρα άνθρωποι, οι οποίοι αντιμετωπίζουν κάτι παρόμοιο ίσως να με νιώσουν περισσότερο και να μοιραστούμε τις εμπειρίες μας.

----------


## lia1988

Φυσικά και να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον! Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς! Μην κάνεις το δικό μου λάθος, μην αφήσεις να γίνει χειρότερη η εικόνα των μαλλιών σου! Βέβαια, πρέπει να τονίσω ότι σημαντικοί παράγοντες είναι η θέληση, η δύναμη και φυσικά αυτός που θα απευθυνθείς να είναι όντως ειδικός και να παλεύει μαζί σου!

----------


## lia1988

> Παιδια καλησπερα κι απο εμενα!Ψαχνωντας αρκετο καιρο στο διαδικτυο για το προβλημα μου και αφου βρηκα αυτη τη συζητηση,αποφασισα να γραφτω στο φορουμ.Για του λογου το αληθες ενιωσα λιγο καλυτερα ξεροντας οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη που κανει κατι τετοιο.Δεν ηξερα οτι προκειται για παθηση.Εδω και περιπου εφτα χρονια ''τσιγκλαω'' τα μαλλια μου.Αλλα και μικροτερη που ημουν,τα σβουριζα(οπως λεει και ενας φιλος παραπανω).Εχω πειραξει και τα φρυδια μου,αλλα τωρα εχουν επανερθει.Ειδικα σε περιοδους αγχους τη μαδαω τελειως την τουφα.Παλια τραβαγα τις φυτρες μου και αργοτερα στο πανω μερος του κεφαλιου ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο.Γενικα εχουν εξασθενησει και η διαφορα ειναι εμφανης.Το κομμωτηριο ειναι το χειροτερο μου πια.Η κομμωτρια μου,ευτυχως φιλη μας,παντα μου ελεγε οτι τα εχω μαδησει και οτι επρεπε να παρω κατι βιταμινες ή να κανω εξετασεις αιματος.Οπως και η μανα μου πιστευει οτι κατι λειπει απο τον οργανισμο μου.Πολλοι με εχουν κοροιδεψει για αυτο και για αυτο νιωθω και τοσο χαλια ωρες ωρες για τα μαλλια μου.Ωρες ωρες δεν θελω να βγω απ' το σπιτι γι' αυτο και μονο το λογο.Προσπαθω πολυ να μην τα πειραζω,αλλα μολις κατι με αγχωσει ή με πειραξει το χερι μου παει ασυναισθητα εκει και με ανακουφιζει κατα καποιο τροπο.Ειναι σαν ενοχη απολαυση.Το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να μιλησω σε καποιον.


Φυσικά και να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον! Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς! Μην κάνεις το δικό μου λάθος, μην αφήσεις να γίνει χειρότερη η εικόνα των μαλλιών σου! Βέβαια, πρέπει να τονίσω ότι σημαντικοί παράγοντες είναι η θέληση, η δύναμη και φυσικά αυτός που θα απευθυνθείς να είναι όντως ειδικός και να παλεύει μαζί σου!

----------


## maraki1

> Φυσικά και να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον! Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς! Μην κάνεις το δικό μου λάθος, μην αφήσεις να γίνει χειρότερη η εικόνα των μαλλιών σου! Βέβαια, πρέπει να τονίσω ότι σημαντικοί παράγοντες είναι η θέληση, η δύναμη και φυσικά αυτός που θα απευθυνθείς να είναι όντως ειδικός και να παλεύει μαζί σου!


Θα ηθελα κι εγω με τη σειρα μου να καλησπερισω τους χρηστες αυτου του φορουμ και να εκθεσω κι εγω την δικη μου ιστορια.
Βεβαια, να ενημερωσω οτι τυχαια επεσα στο φορουμ σας, ψαχνοντας να βρω προΐοντα για την τριχοπτωση(συγκεκριμενα μια λοσιον που μου ειχε συστησει ενας δερματολογος για τον υποτιθεμενο "τριχοφαγο" απο τον οποιο επασχα) αλλα η εκπληξη μου ηταν μεγαλη οταν διαπιστωσα οτι τα μηνυματα που διαβαζα εδω αντικατοπτριζαν το προβλημα που με ταλανιζει απο 9 χρονων. Μαλιστα ηταν τετοια η εκπληξη οτι υπαρχει και ονομα για την παθηση μας αλλα κι οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου, αλλα υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ανθρωποι που νιωθουν αυτην την μανια για τα μαλλια τους. 
Η δικη μου ιστορια ξεκινησε στα 9 οταν αρχισα να τραβαω τα μαλλια μου. Στην αρχη δεν καταλαβαινα οτι το εκανα αλλα στην συνεχεια επιασα τον εαυτο μου να καταλαβαινει οτι δεν το κανει ασυναισθητα.Οταν ημουν μικρη το επιμαχο σημειο ήταν στην αριστερη πλευρα, πισω απο την περιοχη του αυτιου. Με τα χρονια το επιμαχο σημειο αλλαξε θεση και τωρα, οντας πια 36 χρονων, βρισκεται στην κορυφη της κεφαλης. Μαλιστα, τωρα που σας γραφω, το σημειο της κορυφης ειναι σχεδον αδειο, με σχημα καραφλιτσας περιπου σαν βερυκοκο, το οποιο σημειο αδειασε μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα, σε μια εξαρση της στιγμη, με τελευταια φορα που αδειασε το "σημειο" μου να ηταν πριν απο 2 1/2 χρονια.
Διαβαζοντας εδω και 2 ωρες για την τριχοτιλλομανια, τουλαχιστον για την δικη μου την περιπτωση, δεν νιωθω ηδονη αλλα ανακουφιση οταν το κανω. Και το τραβηγμα των μαλλιων γινεται οταν ειμαι πολυ στρεσαρισμενη ψυχολογικα,(ακομη και τοτε που ημουν 9 χρονων) κατι που μου συμβαινει και τις τελευταιες μερες. Σαν το τραβηγμα των μαλλιων μου να αποτελει την "βαλβιδα εξαερωσης" μου (οπως δηλ σε μια χυτρα ταχυτητας), δηλ. να ειναι ο τροπος που εχει βρει ο εαυτος μου για να αντιμετωπισει το στρες και το αγχος μου. Βεβαια, μετα δεν αιθανομαι ωραια και, οπως ειναι φυσικο, οι ερινυες κανουν την επισκεψη τους. Δεν θα σας πω ψεμματα, ακομα ψαχνω εναν τροπο να το αντιμετωπισω αλλα χαιρομαι που επιτελους διαπιστωσα οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι ανθρωποι που αντιμετωπιζουν το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------


## ευη1982

γεια σας. ειμαι καινουργια στο forum.
εχω κι εγω το ιδιο προβλημα...(ετσι το βλεπω πια...προβλημα) και θελω να το λυσω! Δυστυχως χρήματα για ειδικους δεν εχω...
Ξεκινησα απο αγχος να μασαω τα μαλλια μου εδω και περιπου 7 χρονια. Η συνεπεια ήταν στην αρχη μόνο ψαλίδα κι οτι δεν μακραιναν (επειδη δεν τα αφηνα εγω). Εδω ομως και περιπου 1,5 χρονο εχω αρχισει να τα τραβαω, και να βαζω τις τριχες στο στομα μου...σαν τσιχλα... και να τις κανω πολλα μικρα κομματακια. Αυτό όμως στην εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση ειναι απαισιο!!!! Εχουν λιγοστεψει οι τρίχες στο κεφαλι μου, να μαλλια μου ειναι σχεδον κοντα (επειδη τις αλλες τριχες τις σπαω τραβοντας τις). Δεν θέλω ουτε φωτογραφιες να βγαζω πια αλλά κι ουτε να βγω απο το σπιτι. Ομως δυστυχως με την παραμικρη πιεση ξεσπαω εκει... και πιστεψτε με εχω πολλες πιεσεις! Πολλές φορες πιανω τον εαυτο μου να το κανει αυτό και να χαλαρωνει αλλα ολα αυτα που νιωθω οταν με βλεπω στον καθρεπτη δεν μπορω καν να τα περιγραψω!

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω τρωω τοσο πολυ τις πετσες απο τα νυχια μου γυρω γυρω (οχι τα νυχια)που πρηζονται κ ματωνουν κ μετα υποφερω...
κατι σαν αυτο που εχετε ειναι..απλα το αγνοω πλεον.το κανω απο μωρο παιδι οταν εχω αγχος.η πηγη ειναι το στρες.αν φυγει το στρες (με ψυχοθεραπεια ή φαρμακα ή κ τα 2 μαζι) φευγουν κ ολες αυτες οι μανιες...δεν ειναι ντροπη που μιλησες.μπραβο!!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> το κανω απο μωρο παιδι


καλα δεν σε ταιζανε στο σπιτι? :p

----------


## anxious4ever

χχααχ! οχι...κ ετσι καναμε κ οικονομια....χοχοχοχο!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> χχααχ! οχι...κ ετσι καναμε κ οικονομια....χοχοχοχο!


χαχαχαχα οοοοκ ενδιαφερον :p

----------


## νοσσ

παιδια εγω μαλων ειμαι σε χειρωτερη μοιρα "ανδρας", ειμαι 19 χρονων και τραβαω τα μαλια μου και τρωω τις ακρες τους απο το δημοτικο, τωρα ειμαι 19 χρονων και η τριχα μου ειναι πολυ αδιναμη, επισης στην κοριφη εχω συμαντικη αρεωση σε συνδιασμο με οτι εχω τριγωνικο προσωπο "μεγαλο μετοπο μυτερο πιγουνι", αφτην την συνιθεια μου την κολισε ενας συμαθιτης μου που εχει φυγει τωρα και θελω να παιθανει, "δεν θα τον σκοτωσω αλλα θα ηθελα να τον πατισει αμαξι" επισις για να σταματισω να τραβαω τα μαλια μου επικεντρωθηκα σε αλλα μερη, τωρα δεν τραβαω συνεχει τα μαλια μου οπως παλια, αλλα τραβαγα τις τροιχες των χεριων μου μεχρι που αρχισαν να μην φενωνται ωραια, μετα τραβαγα τα γενια μου και μετα τα φρυδια και τις βλεφαριδες, τωρα εχω συμαντικη αρεωση στην κοριφη και οι φυτρες εχουν υποχωρισει προσ τα πισω κανωντας το μετοπο μου μεγαλητερο, Πριν αυτες τις κακες συνιθιες ειχα πολυ γερες τριχες και πυκνα μαλια τωρα το αντιθετο, προσπαθω να σωσω την κατασταση στα φρυδια μου και λογικα το καλοκαιρι θα ξυρισω τα μαλια μου,, ειδικα τα 2 τελευταια χρονια λογω ανχους των πανελλινιων τα μαλλια αρχιζουν να πευτουν απο μονα τους, ¨¨ασχετο αλλα τρωω και τα νυχια μου"" το ξεπερασα για ενα διαστιμα με ενα πυκρο ιατρικο μανο""
Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω τι γιατρο να επισκευτω μιας και νιωθω κατι εντονους στομαχοπονους σε περιοδους που επανερχεται το προβλημα της τριχοφαγιας, και φοβαμαι μην εχουν γινει μπαλα απο τριχες στο στομαχι.
επισις να αναφερω οτι λογο του προβληματος αλλα και μεγαλοδιχνω μιαζω 10+ χρονια μεγαλητερος

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου νοσσ, διάβασα το θέμα σου, νομίζω θα ήταν καλό να επισκεφτείς έναν ψυχολόγο, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός βλέπω ότι είναι μια αγχώδης διαταραχή αυτό που έχεις, μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί, μην το αφήνεις άλλο να διογκώνεται και να σε ταλαιπωρεί περισσότερο. Πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ εάν μιλήσεις για αυτό σε ψυχολόγο, θα σε κατευθύνει πως να αντιμετωπίζεις το άγχος και τον ψυχαναγκασμό αυτό που έχεις, το άγχος των πανελληνίων σίγουρα θα επιδείνωσε το πρόβλημα. Ο πόνος στο στομάχι ίσως είναι και ψυχολογικό, ίσως όχι, εάν επιμένει δες και έναν παθολόγο. Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## melita23

Καλησπέρα!!Είμαι ένα ακόμη καινούργιο μέλος που μόλις πριν ένα μήνα έκανε την έρευνά του στο Ίντερνετ και ανακάλυψε πως αυτή η αλλόκοτη και βασανιστική συνήθεια, έχει όνομα...τριχοτιλλομανία! Από 8 χρονών περίπου άρχισα να πειράζω τα φρύδια και τις βλεφαρίδες μου (δεν θυμάμαι με ποιο άρχισα πρώτο). Θυμάμαι όμως που μια μέρα είχα ξεριζώσει τελείως τα βλέφαρά μου και όταν με είδε η μητέρα μου απόρησε για τα τεράστια κενά. Τότε βέβαια δεν είχα το αίσθημα της ντροπής. Πήγα κοιτάχτηκα στον καθρέφτη και το μόνο που είδα ήταν πως τις είχα εξαφανίσει. Όση ώρα ήμουν στο κρεβάτι μου τις είχα βρεί σαν παιχνίδι. Συνέχισα να το βρίσκω σαν παιχνίδι και μάλιστα προσπάθησα να πείσω την δύο χρόνια μικρότερη αδερφή μου πως θα της αρέσει αν το κάνει. 
Οι γονείς μου επανειλημμένα ανα διαστήματα με ρωτούσαν αν τις τραβάω...έπειτα από τις παρατηρήσεις τους κατάλαβα πως είναι λάθος. Ο χειρότερος εφιάλτης μου όμως ήταν η θεία μου που ήταν η μόνη που με παρατηρούσε πιο έντονα (ευτυχώς έλεγε μόνο για τα φρύδια που έχει εμμονή με τον καλλωπισμό) και με εξεφτέλιζε μπροστά σε κόσμο. Γενικά, όλοι το ξέραν ότι μαδιέμαι αλλά μετά από λίγο αραιώσαν τελείως τα σχόλια. Ακόμα και η καλύτερη μου φίλη με είχε καταλάβει αλλά μόνο δύο φορές πέταξε υπονοούμενα.Τώρα είμαι 23 ετών και συνεχίζω το ίδιο βιολί. Εννοείται πως και εγώ έχω αποκτήσει ταλέντο στο βάψιμο φρυδιών. Τις βλεφαρίδες όμως πως κρύβεις το πρόβλημα; Ψεύτικες επιχείρησα να βάλω αλλά δεν με ικανοποίησαν. Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν νιώθω άνετα με όλη αυτή την ψευτιά στο πρόσωπό μου. Τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους αποφεύγω να τους κοιτάζω ή βάζω το μαλλί μπροστά ή φροντίζω να βγαίνω τη μέρα με γυαλιά ηλίου ή το βράδυ σε χαμηλό φωτισμό μαγαζιά με τους φίλους μου. Έτσι κανείς δεν με παίρνει χαμπάρι. Με δύο λόγια κρύβομαι. 
Για ψυχολόγο δεν έχω την οικονομική δυνατότητα όμως πήρα την απόφαση να δοκιμάσω για ακόμη μία φορά μόνη μου...αλλά πιο σοβαρά πλέον εφόσον ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι η μόνη και πως θεωρείται ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Είδα πως συνεχώς πρέπει να απασχολώ τα χέρια μου με πράγματα, να βγαίνω πιο συχνά (πράγμα λίγο δύσκολο ακόμα εφόσον περιμένω να θρέψουν καλά τα βλέφαρα κυρίως), να κρατάω ημερολόγιο και να αποφεύγω τον εκνευρισμό και το άγχος. Η βλακεία όμως είναι ότι στο κρεβάτι έχω περισσότερη τάση για να τις βγάλω και φυσικά όταν βρίσκομαι μόνη στο χώρο. 
Πιστεύω πως οκ είναι πολλά τα χρόνια που το κάνω αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι αντιμετωπίσιμο και να σταματήσω αυτή την ανόητη ιδέα στο κεφάλι μου ότι θα με ακολουθεί για πάντα. Αυτά είχα να πω...ελπίζω όποιο νέο παιδί το κάνει αυτό και ότι άλλο που το εμποδίζει να κοινωνικοποιηθεί και να αγαπήσει τον εαυτό του να το καταλάβει εγκαίρως και να το διαολοστείλει ώστε να ζεί φυσιολογικά όπως οι υπόλοιποι ''νορμάλ'' γύρω του. Συνεχίζω να το κρύβω ότι μαδιέμαι αλλά μόλις θρέψουν θα το πω πρώτα στην αδερφή μου και μετά σε όποιον άλλο θεωρώ ότι είναι άξιος να καταλάβει ότι προκειται για σοβαρό πρόβλημα και να μην αρχίσει τις αηδιαστικές γκριμάτσες!! :P

----------


## mariloo

Καλησπέρα! Μόλις ανακάλυψα τη συζήτηση αυτή. Εγώ είμαι γυναίκα, 30 χρονών. Έχω τριχοτιλλομανία από τα 11. Πειράζω μόνο τα μαλλιά μου, ποτέ δεν μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να πειράξω τα φρύδια μου ή τις βλεφαρίδες μου. Και όπως σε όλους όσους έχουν γράψει, υπάρχουν περίοδοι έξαρσης, που συνδέονται με κακή διάθεση ή άγχος. Οι τρίχες που τραβάω είναι από το πάνω μέρος του κεφαλιού μου, οπότε πρέπει καθημερινά να χτενίζω τα μαλλιά μου με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ώστε να το κρύβω. Στο κομμωτήριο δεν πάω γιατί δεν νιώθω άνετα να με ρωτήσει η κομμώτρια γιατί είναι έτσι τα μαλλιά μου (τα κόβω και τα βάφω μόνη μου, ευτυχώς πιάνει το χέρι μου). Τριχοφαγία δεν έχω, ενώ επιλέγω με την αφή ποια τρίχα θα τραβήξω. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω σταματήσει. Έχω αντικαταστήσει την κακή αυτή συνήθεια με μια άλλη (και αυτό είναι, τουλάχιστον από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει, και μέθοδος που ακολουθούν όσοι απευθύνονται σε ψυχολόγους). Πάλι έχει να κάνει με τα μαλλιά μου, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν κάνει τόσο κακό. Τώρα "μαδάω" την ψαλίδα που μπορέι να βρω στο μαλλί μου. Δεν είπα κάτι καινούργιο, κάτι που δεν έχει ειπωθεί, ούτε πρόσφερα ουσιαστικά με το post αυτό, αλλά είναι καλό να βλέπουμε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιο και ότι και άλλοι το αντιμετωπίζουν. Καλή δύναμη σε όλους.

----------


## genesis

Aυτό το πρόβλημα το έχω και εγώ, σε μικρότερο βαθμό, προσπαθώ να το ελέγχω, με τα μαλλιά μου. Όταν αισθάνομαι ανία και βλέπω τηλεόραση τραβάω τρίχες από τα μαλλιά μου. Συνήθως τις κόβω όταν κόβονται σε κάποιο σημείο ή αν είναι πολύ τραχιές τις ξεριζώνω και τις χωρίζω με τα νύχια. Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ σοβαρό πρόβλημα, πήγαινα πάντα στο κομμωτήριο, δεν είχε παρατηρήσει κανείς τίποτα. Παρόλα αυτά τα μαλλιά μου ήταν πάντα λεπτά και μη υγιή. Το σοβαρότερο, τα τελευταία χρόνια μου εμφανίσθηκε μη αλλεργική ρινίτιδα, πολύ ενοχλητική, τελευταία έπρεπε να κοιμηθώ για να περάσει με αντισταμινικό χάπι. 
Έκανα όλες τις υποθέσεις, οι γιατροί μου είπαν ότι πρόκειται για ρινίτιδα που προκαλείται από την σκόνη, τον καπνό του τσιγάρου, τα μικροσωματίδια. Έκοψα το κάπνισμα (μάλλον το αντικατέστησα με ηλεκτρονικό) αλλά εξακολουθούσε (σε μικρότερο βαθμό). Ώσπου προσπάθησα μερικές μέρες να μην πειράζω τα μαλλιά μου. Ξαφνικά σταμάτησε και πέρασα μερικά Σ/Κ χωρίς ρινίτιδα. Μετά το συνδύασα μ' αυτή την συνήθεια και πράγματι πριν την εμφάνιση κάθε επεισοδίου ρινίτιδας, είχα τραβήξει τα μαλλιά μου και ίσως είχα ξεριζώσει 4-5 τρίχες. Ελπίζω να προέρχεται από αυτό γιατί η ρινίτιδα είναι πολύ επίπονη.

----------


## diona

Γεια σας παιδια! Ξερω πως ειναι παλιο το φορουμ ομως θα ηθελα να μοιραστω και εγω τη δικη μου εμπειρια. Ειμαι γυναικα 23 ετων και πριν 2 χρονια ενω καθομουν στον καναπε και εβλεπα τηλεοραση επιασα μια τριχα απο τα μαλλια μου και οταν πηγα να την τραβηξω ειδα οτι με ποναγε. Τοτε ξεκινησα να ψαχνω για αλλες τριχες που πιθανον πονανε οταν τις αγγιζω και οποια εβρισκα την τραβουσα μεχρι να βγει τελειως. Χωρις να το καταλαβω μου εγινε συνηθεια. Οταν ειμαι σπιτι και κυριως τα βραδια που ξαπλωνω και ειμαι μονη βγαζω πολλες τριχες απο τα μαλλια μου και δεν αισθανομαι καθολου περηφανη για αυτο. Προσπαθω να το σταματησω αλλα δεν μπορω, δεν ξερω πως να το πολεμησω. Τα μαλλια μου πλεον δεν ειναι ολα στο ιδιο μηκος και τα εχω κοψει αρκετες φορες (μονη μου πλεον επειδη ντρεπομαι να παω κομμωτηριο) ωστε να φαινονται οσο πιο ομορφα γινεται. Τωρα τα εχω ενα καρε. Οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη σας θα μου ηταν χρησιμη. Εσεις πως το αντιμετωπιζετε; Πως γινεται να σταματησει αυτος ο εθισμος;

----------


## End_of_an_era

Δεν το έχω, αλλά μήπως θα σε βοηθούσε να τα έχεις σε προστατευτικά χτενίσματα, πχ. πλεξούδες, γαλλικές ή ανάποδες, κοτσιδάκια κτλπ.

----------


## diona

Το εχω δοκιμασει καποιες φορες και μπορω να πω οτι βοηθαει αρκετα. Θα προσπαθησω να το κανω πιο συχνα. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

